# محاضراتي انشاء الله تسفادون منها



## shartooh (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

هذة محاضرات في ادارة المشاريع على بريمافيرا واهديها خصوصا الى الاخ ابو صالح الذي لم ولن يبخل على احد بالعلم ووفقكم الله.


_sincerely_
*Eng.Ali M.Shartooh*


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير مهندس علي وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .. انتم الذين لا تدخروا جهدا في نشر علم نافع .. بارك الله فيكم .. وهدية طيبة مقبولة من عضو كريم

ونحن في انتظار المزيد من المحاضرات النافعه.

لدي سؤال اخي الكريم .. تقول انه هناك قانون يعمل به في الدولة وهو 
نسبة الانجاز = المبلغ المصروف / مبلغ المقاولة

ياريت لو تستطرد في هذا القانون بقليل من الشرح؟ ومن اي دولة عربية يطبق؟ وما يمزه؟ وما هي اوجه القصور فيه "ان وجدت" من وجهة نظرك؟


----------



## agaa (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل والقرآءة لاحقا انشاء الله

تحياتي


----------



## shartooh (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو صالح هذا القانون مطبق هنا بالدولة العراقية لأنه كما تعلم نحن بين فكي الاحتلال والحرامية فالدولة اصولها ايرانية بحتة كما انت وانا عربي اصيل فلا تهتم بالتطور في العلم في البلد عدا مدينة الموصل التي قامت فيها نقابة المهندسين بفتح دورات في برمافيرا وستادبرو واوتو كاد والتوتال ستيشن والفوتو شوب والكادلاندنك و ال Gps والكثير ولكن يا اخي ابو صالح لو تعلم الوضعية لقلت انكم مجانين فنحن واستاذنا الذي تخرج على يد مهندسين هنود من برمافيرا نحظر الى المحاظرة وفي ايدينا الابتوب ولكن هنالك تقاطع مهم امام النقابة تمر فيه سيارات المسؤولين (الحرامية) طبعا ولا واحد عربي واذا عربي فمستواه ضحل اتخيل انة محافظ الموصل كان سأئق تكسي وقيس. فدائما انفجارات هائلة ولكننا نبقى بالمحاظرة. اطلت عليك الكلام ولكن هذا هو شرح بسيط لما يعاني منة العراق مما جعلني اذكر ذلك ومما تعاني منة نفسي حيث لدينا كوادر قوية جدا ولكن اذا حاول ان يصلح العراق يقتل واسف على الازعاج اخي ابو صالح.

هذا القانون خطأ لانة لايحسب ولايتطرق للقيمة المكتسبة Ev فمثلا انت تصرف على المشروع ولكن هنالك مثلا رشوى او غداء او عزيمة خاصة او اي شيء لم يذكر بالتخطيط فكيف اذا تأخذ المبلغ المصروف يجب ان تأخذ القيمة المكتسبة وايضا هنالك امر مهم انة تستطيع انت كمدير مشروع ان تعرف من يسرق ومن لايعمل بأخلاص وغيرها وكما قال المثل - لو خليت قلبت-


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 أغسطس 2007)

اسأل الله ان يرفع ما بكم من بلاء ... وان يحرركم من الطغاة والحرامية والمخربين وان يحرركم من قوات الاحتلال عاجلا يارب العالمين

فعلا اخي الكريم هذا القانون غريب ولا يوضح الصورة لاداء المشروع ولذلك سألت واستفسرت عنه .. 

شكرا لك توضيحك ولا احد يلومك في "فش خلقك" من الهموم والمصائب التي تعانون منها


----------



## مفتاح خطاب (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على ماقدمته وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

ندعو من الله العلي القدير ان يخلص العراق من الصفويين واتباعهم الخونه السراق


----------



## الصانع (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقكم الله و حماكم من كيد الحاقدين و المحتلين ،،،
حفظكم الله من كل سوء و بارك بجهودكم ودمتم فخراً لوطننا الغالي


----------



## م. زيد (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*ملاحظات للعربي الأصيل!!!*

الأخ شرتوح سلام على محبي السلام، أما بعد، 
قرأت ردك العجيب والذي تضمن الكثير من المتناقضات، وهي لعمر الحق أوضح مثال على ما يعيشه العراقيون من تخبط وشماس، وتلون واعتراض!!!
أولاً: تفاخر بعربيتك الأصيلة ثم لا تعرف أن تكتب بها فقرة دون أن تحشوها بأخطاء الإملاء والصياغة من مثل: (مهندسين هنود من برمافيرا) و (نحظر الى المحاظرة) و (كان سأئق تكسي وقيس)... فأين تقع برمافيرا، ولما الحظر، ومن هو قيس.. والله عيب!!

ثانياً: العربية ليست حكراً عليك يا أخي، والعراق غالبيته العظمى من العرب. أنا لا أدافع عن الحكومة ولا علاقة لي بها، ولكن في وسط العراق هنالك عرب أيضاً، وكذلك في جنوبه، وأكثر من 80% من سكان العراق عرباً. أنا أعلم ماذا تقصد، فهلا كففت عن طائفيتك البغيضة تلك!!

ثالثاً: لم أفهم ماذا تعني بقولك أن الدولة لا تهتم بالعلم إلا في الموصل نظراً لركاكة تعبيرك وعدم امتلاكك لناصية اللغة العربية!! لعلك قصدت أن المهندسين في الموصل فقط هم من يهتمون بالعلم، إن كان هذا ما تعنيه فالعجب كل العجب لقولك هذا!! كم يبدو لي أفقك ضيق.

هل تعلم يا هذا أن في النجف عراقيين يدرّسون منهاج Pmi كاملاً. وأن هنالك من يبرمج مشاريع عملاقة باستخدام أحدث إصدارات البريمافيرا. وفيها المتخصصون في تخطيط المشاريع باستخدام المحاكاة (التي لا أظنك قد سمعت بها).

متى ننضج؟ متى نحب عراقنا بحق لا نحب أنفسنا وفئتنا الضيقة؟ متى يكون هدفنا الوحيد هو اللحاق بركب الدول المتقدمة لا أن ينهش بعضنا في جسد البعض الآخر؟ وإلى ماذا ستوصلنا تلك الفئوية والطائفية البغضية؟
.. وأفوض أمري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد!!


----------



## م. زيد (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بالمناسبة نسيت أن أذكر لك رأيي في محاضرتك!!
أولاً هي مليئة بالأخطاء الإملائية والنحوية الإنكليزية والعربية. يا أخي إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تكون جملة إنكليزية واحدة مركبة بشكل صحيحة فلم تكتب محاضرات بالإنكليزية!!
ثانياً: عنوانها يحوي بأنها درس تعليمي في برنامج البريمافيراً، ولكن لم يظهر إلا القليل القليل من المعلومات عن بريمافيرا، أما الباقي فهي خليط ناقص وخاطئ في بعض جوانبه، عن إدارة المشاريع. 
فمنذ أول فقرة في (المحاضرة!) ارتكبت خطأ عندما حصرت طرق الجدولة بطريقتين، وفي الواقع فإن هنالك طرق أكثر من ذلك بكثير، يوفر بريمافيرا العديد منها. كما أنك ذكرت بشكل مقتضب الفاصل الزمني بين النشاطات دون أن تذكر علاقات الأسبقية، وهذا إيجاز مخل مضر. ثم أن أنواع الموارد المساهمة في المشاريع ليس فقط ما ذكرت بكل تأكيد. 
أما ما أثار عجبي واستغرابي فهي جملتك التالية:
All projects should have open ends.​ولعل مبلغ علمي لم يرق إلى ما أحطت به من علوم لهذا لم أفهم ما تعنيه بتلك العبارة!!
واعذرني يا عزيزي فليس لدي متسع من الوقت حتى أرد على الكم الهائل من الأخطاء العلمية التي وردت في محاضرتك. 
أيها المدعي احتكاراً للعلم والعربية لعل في ردي هذا درس لك يفيدك في مستقبلك، تعلم أن تحترم الناس، وتعلم أن الغرور يتمدد في الرؤوس الفارغة فقط!


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ المهندس م زيد 
بعد التحية 
قرأت ملاحظاتك على محاضرة shartooh وليس لى أعتراض على ما أبديتة من ملاحظات وهناك ملاحظات أخرى ولكن هجومك الشرس لا داعى لة فالمهندس / shartooh قصدة خير 
فلا مانع من عمل المداخلة المناسبة و التناقش من خلال الملتقى كمهندسين وديننا الحنيف يحث على ذلك 
فمن أجتهد وأصاب فلة أجران ومن أجتهد وأخطأ فلة أجر 000 فلا داعى لتصعيد الأحساس بالأحباط
لدى أخواننا المهندسين ممن فى بداية مشوراهم العملى 000 مع تقديم النصيحة الواجبة والتشجيع
لعلك فى يوم من الأيام تسهم فى المساعدة على خلق مهندس متميز قد يتفوق على أستاذة 000
وأعتقد وللأمانة أننا ونحن فى سن shartooh لم نكن على دراية و أطلاع كما نحن الآن 000وحتى
ونحن فى هذة السن والخبرة ينقصنا الكثير 
وبالنسبة لأبنى shatooh أرجو عدم تكرار المواضيع فتعليم البريمافيرا موجود على الملتقى سواء كتب أو أمثلة 000 مثال ذلك مساهمتى فى شرح أجزاء البريمافيرا 000 أقرأها أولا" ثم أضف
عليها ما قد أكون لم أذكرة حتى الآن 00 تناقش معى ومع زملائك فى الملتقى 00 ستجد خبرات متنوعة
كثيرة لا تجعل لنفسك خصوصية فى المعلومة وخاصة" الهندسية حاول تجميع كل ما تستطيع قبل أن
تبدء 000 وأنا 00وأعوذ باللة من كلمة أنا عندما طرحت مشروع بريمافيرا والتجهيز لة ذكرت 
أننى أستعنت فى الشرح بكتاب المهندس / محمد عمر ولى الشرف فى ذلك 000 آسف للأطالة ولكن
النصيحة واجبة 000 وأتمنى لك التوفيق 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## م. زيد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الأستاذ المهندس محمود السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، أما بعد،
أرجو أن تعذرني إن كان في كلامي "شراسة" أنا لا أحاول تصيد الأخطاء للمهندسين الشباب، كلا وحاشا، إذ أن عملي كأستاذ جامعي يحتم علي أن آخذ بيد المهندسين الشباب.. فهذا هو واجبي، وهذه هي رسالتي في الحياة.
إن ما أثار غيظي هو النفس الفئوي الطائفي في كلام المهندس شرتوح. يا أستاذ محمود والله لقد أوشك الهم أن يقتلنا بسبب هذه السكرة الفئوية الطائفية التي يمر بها شباب العراق. أنت لا تعيش الآن في العراق ولا تدري لأي حد تجري هذه النزعات في نفوس البعض، وكم من الأبرياء من مختلف الطوائف والقوميات يقتلون بسببها.. لذا فقد آلمني وأغاظني أن يتكلم مهندس بهذا المنطق.

وعلى العموم أكرر اعتذاري إن كنت قد أزعجت البعض بردي هذا، وأحب بالمناسبة أن أسجل إعجابي بالأستاذ محمود وبمشاركاته ومعلوماته القيمة في تخصص إدارة المشاريع. والسلام ختام.


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

عراق .....
ما كنا نعلم عن طائفيتك شئ ..ولا على انك ممزق ومفتت شئ ...كنا نحبك اكثر من اوطاننا وكنت مثالا للعلم والعلماء وللامانة والامناء ومثالا للصبر والحلم والتحدي ومساعدة القدس والكثير من المستضعفين والضعفاء.....
ما كانت اوصاف العراق......
بل كنت انت يا حبيبي صدام......


----------



## mh702 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

ابشر بها صدام 
الله اكبر 
ياصلدا به نفوسنا
عزة"من وجهك اقتبست 
وجها مضيئا به الايمان اشرقه
فبرقعت اوجه الغدر اذا انطمست 
عزة واباءا" فيك لمنبر الموت
بل في ضحكة برقت 
احرقت فيها وجوه الخوف 
فانفجرت حناجر الفرس
بالمعتوه اذ نبحت
قبحا لهم ختموا الصلاة 
بمقتدى
وختمت قولك بالشهادة اذ
علت
ارسلتها رعدا وبه
نفوس المؤمنين تباشرت
تمت شهادتك ورغم انوفهم
جلت
وصحت وباليقين تتوجت 
كنت الشهيد وكانوا
كالتي صلت لكنها
باخر ركعة نقضت 
عرى التوحيد قبل وضوءها 
كيف القبول ولو لبت 
وهلت 
بانت عقيدتهم وبان معينها 
حقد ومن عفن العمائم
نبت
والله ما زادوك الا رفعة 
والله حبك في العروق 
تثبت
زعم الكذوب بان قواك 
تخورت
فاجاب صوتك بالثبات 
واثبت
اثبت حيا حينما احرقتهم 
ان الضباع تروغ لاتتلفت 
وثبت ميتا فاستشاطوا حرقة"
احرقتهم حيا واحرقتهم ميتا
فاشمت
اشمت بهم صدام وارحل 
انما القيد ودعك 
والحور اقبل
رادوك شرا فانتقلت لراحم
الله خيرام سجون وصدت
وبذا اعتليت على المجوس 
الى الهنا للروح 
في الفردوس روحك رفت
ابشر بما وعد الحبيب محمد
من كان آخر قوله الشهادة
كفت0​​


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

قال رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم من كان اخر قوله لا اله الا الله دخل الجنه


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك على مجهودك القييم جدا 
سلمت يمناك ولا هنت والله خوي


----------



## م محمد كرم (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل والقرآءة لاحقا انشاء الله


----------



## حيدر البراك (12 يوليو 2008)

من احب عمل قوم حشر معهم وانتم يا محبي البطل المغوار قاتل البررة ومقوي شوكت الفجرة حشركم الله مع صدام في نفس الدرجة بحق محمد وال محمد 
لايفتونكم مرافقته في الاخرة ان شاء الله


----------



## medhat1973 (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خير اخى شرتوح والى الامام ان شاء الله وارجو من الله ان يزيدك علما وينفعك بما علمت
ولى تعليق صغي على كلام مهندس زيد فانا الومه على هجومه فعلا لاننى لا ارى اى تلفيق او كذب فى كلام الاخ شرتوح وان كان اخطا فى صياغة الكتاب سواء من الناحيه العلميه او اللغويه فعلينا ان ننبها كما قام الاخ ابو صالح بطريقه مهذبه ولبقه ولا تؤذى احد وكلنا ذوى خطا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedalaa (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
واتمني لك كل توفيق ودائما اخي تذكر ان بعد العسر يسر وحاول ان تتقبل النقد بصدر رحب وليكن هو بمثابت الدافع لك للابداع والتقدم
ولا تبخل بالاستشارة من زملائنا في المهنة قبل نشرها في المنتدي لتجنب ماحدث
اخيرا وليس اخرا 
تمنياتنا لكل المهندسين في جميع الدول العربية ولاسلامية بالتفويق والنجاح والتطور ولابداع


----------



## ابن المقدس (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لك جزيل الشكر على المحاضرة المفيدة جدا 
لك تحياتي


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

في البداية لا احبذ نقل الصراعات الخارجية إلى هذا المنتدى لأننا هنا من أجل الحوار البناء وليس الهدّام.
وثانيا كل الشكر على هذا الملف


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا باشا
سوف اقرأ واعلق


----------



## واثق الخطوه (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان يكون الحوار يتناسب مع اخلاق وقيم المهندسين المحترفين والمحترمين
وارجو ان لايتحول المنتدى الى ساحة سجال وشتم
وعليه اقترح ان يكون اي حوار لايتعلق بالماده العلميه المرجوه من هذا المنتدي العلمي ان تكون في موقع اخر او من خلال المراسلات الخارجيه بعيدا عن هذا المنتدي حيث هناك الحق لمن اراد ان ينتقد اي رد كم يشاء ولو كان على حق وذلك من اجل ابقاء هذا المنتدى براق بصورته العلميه كما عهدناه
وهذه نصيحه للجميع


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وانا كوني عراقي احزن لوضعكم الذي رأيته في هذا الموضوع الا يلاحظ الجميع ابتعادنا عن الموضوع الرئيسي....فليهديكم الله وتعودوا لجادة الصواب وشكرا لمثلي الأعلى في ادارة المشاريع الأستاذ محمود حازم


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ Shartooh
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو علي الماجدي (14 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوجميع الأخوة تقديم الزاد العلمي للأيناء امتنا وكفى تحويل منبرنا العلمي الى ملتقى يتباكى فيه البعض على صدام العار والجرذ الذي اخزى حتى اعدائه عندما أخرج من تلك الحفرة النتنة وشكله ووجهه القبيح كان أنتن وليأخذ الجميع العبرة .


----------



## مبروك (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هلبوز (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندس زيد على هذا الرد ولكن كان ردا عنيفا, حبذا لوكان الرد هادئا


----------



## م محمد كرم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل والقرآءة لاحقا انشاء الله

تحياتي*


----------

